# I'm back



## Vincent (Apr 17, 2009)

Last year I stopped keeping pedes due to various circumstances. Everything has been solved now and I'm very happy to have some pedes again. 
A big thanks to Turgut for helping me get back with a very nice collection :clap: 

here are the pics


----------



## Vincent (Apr 17, 2009)

part 2


----------



## Vincent (Apr 17, 2009)

part 3


----------



## SAn (Apr 17, 2009)

wb Vincent , it would be a loss if you had completely stopped


----------



## beetleman (Apr 17, 2009)

:clap: wow! very nice pedes/pics thanks for sharing,pedes rule!  ya know it's just the beginning.....you'll have more, i'm up to 27! and i aint stoppin there


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Vincent,

i'm glad you are back again. 
It's always fascinating to see those pedes on very shiny and colorful pics!  

Regards
Turgut


----------



## dehaani (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Vincent, great to see you back!

Just last week, I asked a couple of people where you had got to and here you are!

That's a great kick-start to the collection!


----------



## Vincent (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 17, 2009)

He he! 

Seriously, this morning at "work" I was thinking... Where is the guy that gives to me my first pedes? Where is Vincent? He was ( is) one of the biggest entusiast in the hobby.

Man, I'm glad you come back again here. :clap: 

I hope, like you, some near day to keep pedes again. 

Turgut, with this shippment you may be alone at home now... (just kiddin)( I'm very very impressed of the great number of sp. you have/had)

Nothing more, welcome again Mr. Wisse.

Cheers
Carles

P.D: Nice pix, like It was usual.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome pics!  That melanostomus looks very interesting.  I really like the gracillima too.  Of course, they all look good.


----------



## Dillon (Apr 17, 2009)

Those are some amazing pedes' you got there...I'm overwhelmed with jealousy.


----------



## ragnew (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome back Vincent! Great looking pedes!


----------



## szappan (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome back!!!     You're off to a very colorful (re)start...  :clap::drool:


----------



## Vincent (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## Greg Pelka (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome back! We were missing you
And nice collection as well 

Cheers
Greg


----------



## cjm1991 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thats alot of great new additions, very awesome.


----------



## bengerno (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome back!! Those pics are cool as usual!  Actually I got my first pedes from you.


----------



## A.Gneist (Apr 19, 2009)

Fine, Wilcome back vincent. Nice to see that Turgut get a start up set up  .


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome back..
off to a nice start
andy


----------

